# USB wireless mouse stopped working



## Interstate (Nov 17, 2004)

I was using my Targus wireless mouse in my house tonight and it was working just fine, like it has been for the last 4 months. I decided it was time for bed and closed my laptop, making it go into hibernation mode. When I got to my room I plugged it into my USB hub, and the alert sound did not go off, even though the light was on the reciever. I plugged it into a direct computer port and still no signal. The reset button is supposed to make the LED flash, but it doesn't now.

It's a usb1.1, but that shouldn't matter because computers and hubs are reversable right?

I did a quick check in my control panels to see if it was recognized but just didn't sound off, no mouse there though. I tried restarting the computer with the Rx unplugged, then plugged it in after it was fullly booted.

I already emailed targus, but god only knows how long it'll take for them to get back to me. Anyone have any ideas on what to do?


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

Replace the batteries, move the receiving unit so it is getting a clearer signal.

Try a different USB port.Re-install the software

hth

Ceri


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Couple questions...the scenario is a little unclear to me.

Is there only ONE PC involved here? Or are you switching the mouse to another PC???

Are you sure the PC goes into Hibernation and not Standby...they are different.

You said: *"When I got to my room I plugged it into my USB hub"*...what was this Hub plugged into at this time?

You said: *"It's a usb1.1, but that shouldn't matter because computers and hubs are reversable right?"* What are you trying to say...backward compatible? Is the PC's USB a 2.0, and the Hub a 1.1, and the Mouse 2.0 compliant????

You said: *"I did a quick check in my control panels to see if it was recognized but just didn't sound off, no mouse there though."* Do you mean no mouse in Device Mgr, or what??

Is this a rechargeable device or regular battery? In either case are the batteries GOOD for sure?

Is there any sign of communication between the base unit and the mouse via LEDS?


----------



## Interstate (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry maybe I could have made it a little clearer.

Yes, just one PC, and the reciever has been working fine with it for months. 

I forget what toshiba calls the mode when you close the screen on their laptops. But this computer has done both modes with this mouse, and has no problems.

I was just using my laptop with the mouse, my room is where the hub was, unplugged from the computer.

The mouse is 1.1, the hub (and computer) is 2.0, and I'm 80% sure the hub 1.1 compliant.

Yes I checked the computer device manager and usb port list to se if there was a periphrial recognized. 

The reciever for the wireles mouse is what's being plugged into the USB, no power cords or batteries for it. The mouse has 2 AAA's that I know are working fine. I was using it not 10 minutes before the reciever stopped working. The reciever LED is lit up, so it's obviously getting power from the USB. BUT, when I press the Rx's reset button (to establish a connection with the mouse) it's supposed to flash to let me know that it's waitng for a signal from the mouse. However, when the button is pressed, nothing happens with the lit up LED.


----------



## Interstate (Nov 17, 2004)

It seems my printer is having similar problems as well. I can plug the usb (from printer directly to the computer andhave th ecomputer alert me that there is a USB device detected, however, my printer power light doesn't come on, an my computer is saying that there is an unknown device detected. The printer is making a whineing noise whenever the power cable is plugged in.

I think it all started when I plugged the power supply into the USB hub. The mouse reciever light gets significantly brighter when the usb hub power supply is plugged in. Could the power supply to the hub have burned out the printer and mouse reciever? My CD writer seems to still work though.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried disconnecting the hub and see if the devices work? Try all the USB ports to see if its just afew or all of them.

Do you have the right power adaptor for the USB hub?


----------



## Interstate (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm using the power adapter that came with the hub, so I'd assume it's the correct one. It's when I plug the printer USB into the computer USB port when the alert is sounded. 

Think the power adapter overpowered the devices?


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

As I was catching up on these Posts, I was thinking the same thing as your last comment. Perhaps you have exceeded the limits of the Power Supply for the USB???


----------



## Quimp (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow..I have a similar problem that just started a couple nights ago. Basically it seems like anything related to USB died. Was just surfing and all of a suden my mouse died and like Interstate I noticed my printer wasn't working either.

Tried a few different usb ports and none seemed to make a difference (The microsoft mouse has a red light that ligths up when you plug it in. For some reason it only lights up on 1 usb port but still does not work. When I plug it into the other ports nothing happens at all).

I'm using a logitech mx1000 mouse and I also have a older corded Microsoft usb mouse. They were both plugged in at the same time so I tried the seperately and no luck. Like Interstate they are not showing up in the device manager.

Here are a few things I tried:
-Reinstalled my Logitech mouse drivers
-Reloaded my motherboard drivers
-Reloaded the USB drivers for the motherboard.
-Did a system restore to a point I knew the system was working 100%

None of that helped me so tonight if I have a minute I'm going to try the following:
-A real PS2 mouse (I tried using an adaptor usb to ps2 but no luck)
-Since Interstate is having the same issue at roughly the same time as myself I'm going to do a full system scan for virus/spyware (a long shot but just in case)
-Talked to a couple tech friends and they are thinking it's a hardware issue either the motherboard or the power supply.

** Any suggestions would be greatly apreciated!

Thanks
Quimp


----------



## Quimp (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like I'm up and running again. At first I tried the PS2 mouse but no luck. So going on the power issue I plugged my "tower" into it's own socket. It was in a power bar setup with the rest of my system and has been like this for months. I powered up the PC and I'm up and running (even the printer is working). I'm thinking it's a power supply issue..maybe it's just not pumping out the same power it use too (it's about 4 years old).

Give it a try Interstate! If you have your PC plugged into a power bar try going direct. If that doesn't work a friend of mine was saying he sometimes has USB problems so he just goes into his BIOS and disables/reenables his USB and it seems to clear things up for him. Hope it helps.


----------

